# CAR CLUB PLAQUES AND CHARMS



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

*ok all new prices for the 09' 2-3 week turnaround norma*


*PLAQUE AND CHARMS

$50 SET-UP FEE

BIKE PLAQUE STAINLESS POLISHED $80 EACH
CAR PLAQUES CHROME PLATED $140 EACH (after 5 i give a discount)
3X5 CHARM STAINLESS STEEL POLISHED $45
5X6 CHARM STAINLESS STEEL POLISHED $75
(ADD $15 FOR 30" CHAIN)
**here is a link to some of our work pm me for total prices*
http://s477.photobucket.com/albums/rr140/wickedmetalworks/

*HERE IS MY FEEDBACK*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=382999&hl=


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

here is a couple we have done and we have a couple in the works now will post up soon thanks for looking


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

*ok i got alot of pm's asking about turnaround time and it is 2-3weeks plated *


----------



## 84 Monte (Mar 7, 2008)

real quick, does the $50 set up fee go towards the total price? just wondering


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84 Monte_@Oct 16 2008, 10:41 AM~11880568
> *real quick,  does the $50 set up fee go towards the total price? just wondering
> *


the $50 is to the guy that makes the.cad file so like if you ordered one plaque it would cost $180+ship but the set-up fee is a one time fee


----------



## 84 Monte (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 16 2008, 10:23 AM~11881014
> *the $50 is to the guy that makes the.cad file so like if you ordered one plaque it would cost $180+ship but the set-up fee is a one time fee
> *


coo thanks homie. I will be hittin you


----------



## 84 Monte (Mar 7, 2008)

Another thing what do you need from me to get some charms of our plaque.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84 Monte_@Oct 16 2008, 11:34 AM~11881158
> *Another thing what do you need from me to get some charms of our plaque.
> *


email me your logo so i can get it started :biggrin: here is my email
[email protected]


----------



## 84 Monte (Mar 7, 2008)

coo


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84 Monte_@Oct 16 2008, 11:37 AM~11881200
> *coo
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ttt


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

*coming soon....

custom car grills








custom wheel dustcovers 
























custom backing plates








and much much more pm or give me a ring for prices.*


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Oct 22 2008, 07:42 PM~11945067
> *
> *


wuz up bro


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

a new customer plaque


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

JUST SAYING WUTZ UP.
P


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Oct 23 2008, 09:37 AM~11950420
> *JUST SAYING WUTZ UP.
> P
> *


how is teh clothing company doing? i love the shirts


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 23 2008, 08:41 AM~11950443
> *how is teh clothing company doing? i love the shirts
> *


ITS DOING GOOD! CAN'T COMPLAIN BRO. BEEN SHOWN ENOUGH LOVE ALL AROUND.
NOW JUST GOTTA COME OUT WITH THE NEXT SET FOR NEXT YEAR.
I LIKE WHAT YOU DOING WITH YO STUFF.
KEEP IT REAL PLAYA.
P


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Oct 23 2008, 09:46 AM~11950486
> *ITS DOING GOOD! CAN'T COMPLAIN BRO. BEEN SHOWN ENOUGH LOVE ALL AROUND.
> NOW JUST GOTTA COME OUT WITH THE NEXT SET FOR NEXT YEAR.
> I LIKE WHAT YOU DOING WITH YO STUFF.
> ...


yea can not wait to see i know it will be nice. Thanks we are trying :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ttt


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 15 2008, 11:48 PM~11877493
> *we are having a sale for all plaques and parts here is the prices
> PLAQUE AND CHARMS
> 
> ...


*this sale is only on till this weekend. Then it goes back up to normal prices so lets get this rolling :biggrin:*


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Oct 27 2008, 07:53 PM~11988859
> *
> *


wuz up cory how you doing?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 27 2008, 08:18 PM~11989933
> *wuz up cory how you doing?
> *


good  how about you ?


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

About how long to make


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REGALHILOW_@Oct 28 2008, 01:02 AM~11992084
> *About how long to make
> *


i say 2-3 week but the last plaque was one week turn around :biggrin:


----------



## 81 lac (Apr 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 23 2008, 11:35 AM~11950412
> *a new customer plaque
> 
> 
> ...


looks good bro you have all are biz


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81 lac_@Oct 28 2008, 08:59 PM~12000299
> *looks good bro you have all are biz
> *


thanks bro i hope to be posting up more stuff soon


----------



## bucky (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81 lac_@Oct 28 2008, 07:59 PM~12000299
> *looks good bro you have all are biz
> *


tell them u baller !!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bucky_@Oct 28 2008, 09:00 PM~12000309
> *tell them u baller !!!
> *


lmfao #1 B.Y.B. fan lmfao :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 27 2008, 12:50 PM~11984643
> *this sale is only on till this weekend. Then it goes back up to normal prices so lets get this rolling  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 15 2008, 11:48 PM~11877493
> *we are having a sale for all plaques and parts here is the prices
> PLAQUE AND CHARMS
> 
> ...


*ok thanks to all the clubs that asked for it we are going to give it the sale is on till jan 1st  so keep the orders coming*


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

Looking Good Bro!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Nov 3 2008, 11:50 PM~12053408
> *Looking Good Bro!!
> *


thanks bro


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 15 2008, 09:51 PM~11877534
> *here is a couple we have done and we have a couple in the works now will post up soon thanks for looking
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

a really good man to deal with. he gets my stamp of approval. #1


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN+Nov 4 2008, 02:56 AM~12054753-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Can you make backing plates? I cant stand the "C-C-E" backing plate, so when I get my kit I will need to have 2 done with CCE Hydraulics engraved in them.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin_@Nov 4 2008, 05:14 PM~12059639
> *Can you make backing plates? I cant stand the "C-C-E" backing plate, so when I get my kit I will need to have 2 done with CCE Hydraulics engraved in them.
> *


yea we do custom backing plates let me know when you are ready


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ok here is some work we had done they are both for sale we can make you anything you need it is what you called WALL ART 

for sale normal raw but these are stainless steel not polished


----------



## bucky (Apr 14, 2007)

ttt


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bucky_@Nov 7 2008, 02:34 AM~12087762
> *ttt
> *


wuz up bucky how you doing


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

cutting out a plaque and custom parts


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

plaque we just did for a club


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ttt


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

NOR CAL 209 VALLEY


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bribri1_@Nov 21 2008, 06:38 PM~12223866
> *NOR CAL  209 VALLEY
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ttt


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

nice work


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pitbull_432_@Dec 5 2008, 10:01 PM~12349124
> *nice work
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 14 2008, 07:19 PM~12159471
> *plaque we just did for a club
> 
> 
> ...


after chrome


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

up


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

what can u do with this


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

UP


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i will pm you tonight with all the details bro


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pitbull_432_@Dec 15 2008, 07:11 PM~12437568
> *
> *


i am sending it to my guy and i will let you know


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

gracias homie for ur time


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pitbull_432_@Dec 15 2008, 10:27 PM~12439870
> *gracias homie for ur time
> *


no big deal let me know when you are ready for them chrome plaques :biggrin: but do not wait to long the prices go back to normal after the 1st


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

a plaque we are cutting and plating this week


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

here is a 2nd plaque we are doing this week so look out for the pics cut and plated


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

less than 2 weeks away till the end of the sale


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Dec 19 2008, 03:07 AM~12473215
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice plaque if you need any done just give me a ring


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

What's Really Good Darin!!


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

looking good darren


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc+Dec 20 2008, 12:09 PM~12482788-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks paul how you doing


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ttt for WICKED PLAQUES


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

here is the funk plaque plated


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

*coming soon custom print car club banners at low prices*


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

how much for a stainless steel cut out of the vegas skyline about three feet long


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GASHOPJUNKIE_@Dec 23 2008, 03:39 PM~12508598
> *how much for a stainless steel cut out of the vegas skyline about three feet long
> *


how wide? and do you want it polished?


----------



## NEW VISION C.C (Nov 26, 2008)

what state you in?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEW VISION C.C_@Dec 23 2008, 08:07 PM~12510658
> *what state you in?
> *


indiana


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 23 2008, 11:25 AM~12506868
> *coming soon custom print car club banners at low prices
> *


here is some samples


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 16 2008, 12:48 AM~11877493
> *we are having a sale for all plaques and parts here is the prices
> PLAQUE AND CHARMS
> 
> ...


only a couple days left till the new prices kick in


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

UP


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pitbull_432_@Dec 27 2008, 05:50 PM~12538761
> *UP
> *


http://i331.photobucket.com/albums/l467/hu.../uphigh-1-2.jpg


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Dec 27 2008, 11:01 PM~12541368
> *http://i331.photobucket.com/albums/l467/hu.../uphigh-1-2.jpg
> *


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

NO WORK


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

:0


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pitbull_432_@Jan 6 2009, 09:02 PM~12626054
> *
> *


wuz up bro should have pics very soon :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pitbull_432_@Jan 6 2009, 09:02 PM~12626054
> *
> *


you have a pm let me know what you think so i can post it up bro :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hood prop we just did for a customer


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 16 2008, 12:48 AM~11877493
> *ok all new prices for the 09' 2-3 week turnaround norma
> PLAQUE AND CHARMS
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

here is some pics of us doing some work


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

some more of us cutting








2 sprockets headed to cecntral cali


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pitbull_432_@Jan 6 2009, 09:02 PM~12626054
> *
> *


 :0 CAN NOT WAIT TILL THE CHROME PICS :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

pm returned


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

LOOKS WENO :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pitbull_432_@Jan 14 2009, 12:53 AM~12698512
> *LOOKS WENO :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

club banner and stickers pm me for prices


----------



## edgar3001 (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## edgar3001 (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 11 2009, 01:55 AM~12667514
> *:0 CAN NOT WAIT TILL THE CHROME PICS  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


look at it shine


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

going up


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

bump :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jan 21 2009, 01:14 PM~12770989
> *bump :biggrin:
> *


wuz up bro what you think :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

heading to chrome


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

going up :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ttt


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)




----------



## gulfcoastdzigns (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gulfcoastdzigns_@Feb 9 2009, 05:30 PM~12953013
> *
> *


^^^^ #1 guy for your custom steering wheel and grill needs


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

Whats your price list looking like now??


----------

